# RS2 Build Party



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

Three participants in the RS2 Groupbuy got together a couple weekends back and collectively built 3 complete bikes based on the Carbon Fiber frameset offered by Pedalforce. Using the same frameset, each of us departed on our individual selection of components. We shared tools and expertise to assemble each other's respective bike. By the end of the afternoon, we completed three bikes and had a great time doing it. 

Here is a link to the photo gallery
https://picasaweb.google.com/les.noriel/LosAngelesRS2BuildingParty


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Nice. 

How do they ride?


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

thien said:


> Nice.
> 
> How do they ride?


I can only speak for my bike. I've got about 400 miles and 10000 feet of climbing on it since it was completed. I've had to tweek a few things along the way but overall it is impressive. 

I found it stiff yet comfortable. It climbs better than any bike in my present collection. And it is very positive on descents. I opted to purchase a Reynolds fork instead of the Pedalforce fork. My rake was 43mm while the Pedalforce is 45mm. I found my steering a bit too quick which requires very sharp focus when descending or in group rides. It will veer to the left or right very quickly if I am not careful. The other two bike owners have said they've not experienced that so I attribute the twitchy steering to my choice of fork. I'll find out soon enough as I ordered a replacement Reynolds fork with a 45mm rake.


----------

